

How to pay online without a credit card? - toutouastro

how can you pay online without having a credit card?
======
mikecane
There are pre-pay debit cards from AmEx, VISA, and MasterCard in most
supermarkets, pharmacies, and other places. You put money on those. The
downside are the monthly, per-transaction, and reload fees.

EDIT to add: There are also Gift Cards for iTunes, Google Play, Barnes &
Noble, Sony, and many others that sell online. That's another way to pay. The
downside is having a balance too small to spend on anything without getting
another card.

------
happycloset
Paypall.

Question where do you get dummie credit card info? I used to be able to watch
movies online free but now there always are asking for credit info to sign up
to watch a free movie. So any answers?

------
jamesjguthrie
In the UK you can use GoCardless. They can set up a direct debit instruction
for a bank account.

------
Devlin_Donnelly
Paypal or Bitcoin - though only a small number of businesses accept Bitcoin as
payment.

------
willcate
toutouastro -- are you including Bank acct. check-cards (i.e. ATM cards),
which usually can be used just as would a VISA or MasterCard?

~~~
toutouastro
I mean without a credit card or bank account how can you pay online ?

------
Casseres
PayPal connected to a bank account.

------
terrykohla
www.moneypak.com/

